# 3-pt hydraulic hickups



## firhead (Apr 21, 2021)

I just took delivery of a new DK5310 HSE, with front bucket. Everything seems fine, except when raising the 3-pt lift arms, the action is jerky, enough to shake the whole tractor. I've tried feathering it as best I could but it still shakes - though it does lift while doing so. The dealer says to cut back on throttle while lifting but this does not do much. They are also advising me to adjust the lowering rate valve for the lift arms found under the seat, but the manual - and my experience says - this has nothing to do with the lift action. I've had numerous other tractors over the years and I know what a smooth 3-pt lift is. The front loader operates fine; no hick-upping here.
Is this just characteristic of this model and I just have to live with it, or is there some adjustment that can be made in the system to smooth things out? Am I being given the runaround from the dealer or might there be some defect in the machine itself? The tractor is brand new. I got it two days ago and have about 5 hours on it.
I can live with this but I can attest to the fact that my Super C Farmall, Massey 275, and JD 2630 - though all a few or many decades older - lifted a lot smoother. Looking for advice.
firhead


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I can't believe it's just something associated with that model. If it were, something would have been redesigned by now. I know little or nothing about that brand, but the dealer telling you that adjusting the lowering valve might help is a good indication you need a second opinion. It's possible that an adjustment somewhere might help, but it shouldn't be something you have to do yourself on a new tractor. The lift should be smooth no matter what the engine RPM. I would suggest contacting a different dealer, posing the question, and see what you learn.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

This problem has been discussed for some time, read the discussion on this site started by Appel (sp) on CK 2610. My CK 3510 adjusted so it very little jerk so long as rpm are not wide open and I raise above (smooth raise not small increments) and then lower. The knob adjusting decent rate may require change if changing from light to heavy implements.


----------

